# Thank you letter



## POWER STROKE (Oct 23, 2010)

I was just wondering if anybody sends out a "Thank you letter" at the end of the season and if so how do you word it and what do you have in it. I am working on one right now but am froze for wording, what to say. If you have one could you post it or pm me.

Thanks for any help or input


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Book-How-Say-Work/dp/0735204039


----------



## wastedwages (Feb 9, 2011)

As the customer I'll give your my perception of thank you letters. Do a good job treat me fair and be honest that is all I need. I don't want you to wast your time and resources humping my leg sending me thanks.


----------



## PHL (Nov 30, 2009)

We don't send out "thank you" letters, but we do send out a follow up at the end of the season. It includes statistics on the season and a short survey that gives the customer a chance to provide us with feedback.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

A quick Thank you is fine. But the customer would be much more appreciative if you main purpose of corresponding with them is to ask for their input as to the job you did and is there anything you can do, within reason, to improve your service.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i talk to many most of my customers throughout the season to make sure everything is being done up to their standards and to make sure that they are happy


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have never sent thank you's out


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

We send out a combination thank you / summary of season / contract renewal letter every year on May 1. We also send out something towards the end of the calendar year, between Thanksgiving and Christmas. Not holiday cards, because not everyone celebrates, but usually a calendar or something of that sort, along with a card expressing our appreciation for their loyalty and wishes for the new year. 

Keeping in touch with customers and expressing genuine appreciation for them, acknowledging that they provide the roof over your head and food on your table, is a good thing. I firmly believe that it is small touches like this, added to doing a good job, that has kept our customer retention rate above 95% for 17 years. It also puts faces and names to our company. Over the years when we've had challenging times, we've come through because our customers have a personal attachment to Steve and I, not just that they do business with our company.

I'll PM you a sample of our letter.


----------



## wastedwages (Feb 9, 2011)

PHL;1251962 said:


> We don't send out "thank you" letters, but we do send out a follow up at the end of the season. It includes statistics on the season and a short survey that gives the customer a chance to provide us with feedback.


Now that I would love to get!!!


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

I want to send out thank yous this year. 

" Thank you for not paying us on time, Thank you for letting your tenants leave their cars in your small parking lot for 7 days after the storm and then complain that there's still snow left in your lot after they finally leave. Thank you for your opinion on how you would have plowed the parking lot, if you were still doing it like you were back in high school. Oh and thanks for not paying on time!!!!!!"

Don't ya just love the "I used to do that in high school" people. Every time you stop at a gas station. But in all seriousness. We send a gift card to our bigger clients. We typically deal with them during the season, a few of them let their significant others handle the check writing so we deal with both husband and wife, so a $50.00 gift card for a nice place to eat goes a long way IMO. A thank you they would just throw away, a gift card they might not use right away and when they do finally take it out, they might say that was really nice of him and keep that in mind when they are thinking about next year's snow season or landscaping. JMO.


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

Send a Greeting card around the holidays and be done with it. Obviously just Happy Holidays nothing more, as not every one celebrates the same holiday. Thank you cards are for the customers to send to you for doing a great job. I thank my customers for there business every time I talk to them. Just my .02


----------

